
Ink: the scripting language behind 80 Days and Sorcery - Impossible
http://www.inklestudios.com/ink/
======
pavel_lishin
If you haven't played 80 Days, it's probably one of the most fun games I've
played on my phone. I _think_ I've seen maybe 20% of the total possible
content after dozens of playthroughs.

~~~
StavrosK
Wow, $5 and no demo? For someone who doesn't really play games, I can't
justify that for buying a game blind.

~~~
nulldata
Five dollars? I mean that's a Bacon Burger Clubhouse from Mc Donalds. I don't
see that as a very risky purpose

~~~
tluyben2
Why always compare to Mc Donalds? I wouldn't even eat that if it were free.

------
gyardley
As an aside, the Sorcery games referred to here are very faithful adaptions of
Steve Jackson's Sorcery! adventure gamebooks, the pinnacle of the Fighting
Fantasy series and total catnip for the eight-year-old version of me. Buying
and playing them has been a huge nostalgia trip.

~~~
teh_klev
You both might enjoy this:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b071h083](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b071h083)

------
xiaq
You don't see actual scripting languages on HN every day.

------
alexatkeplar
This could be amazing for a product/app troubleshooting guide, maybe hosted
inside Slack/Olark/Gitter...

------
failrate
So, who has the time and wherewithal to write up a comparison between Ink and
Inform7? I anxiously await your blog post :)

~~~
sago
Not very comparable, except that they both produce some form of text
interface.

Ink is most similar to ChoiceScript [0], which powers Choice of Games's Games.
Twine [1] has the same structure but is a visual editor, not a scripting
language. Undum [2] produces the same kind of system, but is Javascript rather
than its own syntax. Dendry [3] powered Varytale's games, but the open source
version seems abandoned. For completeness, though a webapp not a language,
StoryNexus [4] is a hosted platform with a database-like interface (fill in a
bunch of forms), it powers Failbetter's Games.

Inform7 is very impressive as a natural language syntax. But the kinds of
'parser' based games it is best suited for have always been rather niche,
because they require a certain familiarity with the form.

[0]: [https://www.choiceofgames.com/make-your-own-
games/choicescri...](https://www.choiceofgames.com/make-your-own-
games/choicescript-intro/) [1]:
[https://twinery.org/2/#welcome](https://twinery.org/2/#welcome) [2]:
[http://undum.com/](http://undum.com/) [3]:
[http://dendry.org/](http://dendry.org/) [4]:
[http://storynexus.com/s](http://storynexus.com/s)

